# Brand New never used Daiwa Saltist bg 20h



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Up for sale is a Brand new Daiwa Saltist 20H BG. This has never been used. Included is the original box. One of my favorite reel but just thinning the herd. Please see pictures below for condition. A
Asking for 150 shipped.


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorry I missed it. PayPal preferred


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll take it Disregard my PM


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Pending payment from TreenNc


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Please close thread. Thanks TreenNC.


----------

